# Vivid-Pix



## DMcBride (Oct 23, 2013)

Im curious if anyone has experience with this software and does it work on video or just pictures?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

DMcBride said:


> Im curious if anyone has experience with this software and does it work on video or just pictures?


They are currently working on software for Video but right now it is only for still photos.

Are you a rep.?


----------



## DMcBride (Oct 23, 2013)

No sir I'm not a rep. Stumbled across their website and was wondering if I could use it to improve my gopro videos.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

There are programs available that will *slightly* improve white balance issues with videos, but your best bet is to manually set white balance every 5-10 feet. You can't do that on the GoPro, but you can start and stop recording, which does seem to recalibrate the auto WB and produce better looking videos.

Pretty much the worse thing you can do is turn the GP on at the surface on a sunny day, with a bright white boat deck, and then dive to 130ft in turbid, greenish waters without turning the GP record off and then on again.


----------



## DMcBride (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks that is very helpful.


----------

